# the right to be left alone



## Labulla

Buongiorno a tutti, un'altra traduzione con cui ho avuto problemi...

*"The right to be left alone". For many this phrase, made famous by L. Brandeis, an American Supreme Court justice, captures the essence of a notoriously slippery, but crucial concept.*

A. "Il diritto di rimanere soli". Ad opinione di molti questa espressione, resa famosa da L. Brandeis, un giudice della Corte Suprema americana, esprime la vera essenza di un concetto notoriamente aleatorio ma al contempo cruciale.
B. "Il diritto ad essere lasciati in pace": questa espressione, resa celebre dal giudice della Corte Suprema degli Stati Uniti, L. Brandeis, secondo molte persone sintetizza in modo esemplare un concetto estremamente importante ma, come è noto, di ardua definizione.

Ragionando sul fatto che questo L. Brandeis non era IL giudice della Corte Suprema (da quello che lascia intendere il testo inglese) ma uno dei vari membri, avevo escluso la B e risposto A. Ovviamente, la risposta giusta era B.
C'è qualcosa che mi sfugge?


----------



## flopflip

Si, lui non è il solo giudice, c'è un gruppo.  Il diritto ad essere lasciati in pace va bene.  

Una 'slippery person' significa 'un tipo viscido'.  Una 'slippery concept' significa 'difficile di avere una buona padronanza di' e un po' 'evasiva, forse deliberatamente'.


----------



## Odysseus54

Beh - "to be left alone" significa in genere "essere lasciati in pace".

Direi che questa e' la differenza fondamentale tra le due traduzioni.  C'e' poi "slippery" tradotto come "aleatorio" che direi che non va bene.  Per il resto si tratta di scelte lessicali e stilistiche ( es. il per me bruttissimo "secondo molte persone" e' peggio di "ad opinione di molti" ) , non di "giusto" o "sbagliato".


Per curiosita', di che esercizio o esame si tratta ?


----------



## Astropolyp

La risposta B non implica comunque che lui è il solo giudice. Rileggila.


----------



## Labulla

Astropolyp said:


> La risposta B non implica comunque che lui è il solo giudice. Rileggila.


 
Dici? Non lo esclude a priori forse, ma "resa famosa dal giudice della Corte Suprema" a me da proprio l'impressione che sia IL giudice, uno solo, altrimenti avrebbe detto "da un giudice"... 
Mi sembrava un particolare importante, essendo le traduzioni tutte così simili e diverse solo per piccole sfumature! Non so...


----------



## Labulla

Odysseus54 said:


> Beh - "to be left alone" significa in genere "essere lasciati in pace".
> 
> Direi che questa e' la differenza fondamentale tra le due traduzioni. C'e' poi "slippery" tradotto come "aleatorio" che direi che non va bene. Per il resto si tratta di scelte lessicali e stilistiche ( es. il per me bruttissimo "secondo molte persone" e' peggio di "ad opinione di molti" ) , non di "giusto" o "sbagliato".
> 
> 
> Per curiosita', di che esercizio o esame si tratta ?


 

Il fatto è che, prima dell'esercizio, dice proprio:
Per ciascuna frase vengono proposte quattro traduzioni, tre delle quali contengono uno o più errori. Si indichi, barrando la lettera realtiva, la traduzione migliore.  Le opzioni dove l'errore era evidente o facilmente riconoscibile non le ho riportate. Però come hai detto tu, Odysseus, a me pare si tratti di sfumature a non di "giusto" o "assolutamente sbagliato"... dove sarebbe allore l'errore nella traduzione A?!
Comunque, si tratta dell'unico esempio online disponibile sul sito della SSLMIT di Trieste! Ed è un esercizio che fa parte del test d'ingresso che dovrò sostenere da qui a pochi giorni... aiuto

Perchè "slippery" tradotto come "aleatorio" non va bene? Sfuggente, vago, difficile da afferrare... no?


----------



## ectropion

a|le|a|tò|rio
agg.
1 CO che dipende dalla sorte, dal caso: _risultato_, _esito a._ 
2 TS mus., fondato sull’alea: _parti aleatorie di un brano musicale_ 
3 TS stat. ⇒casuale                              (De Mauro)


----------



## Odysseus54

Appunto - "aleatorio" con "slippery" non ci azzecca niente, ma proprio niente.

"Slippery" significa, come primo significato, "scivoloso", e, metaforicamente, "ambiguo", "difficile da definire".

La traduzione A contiene quindi due errori lessicali sostanziali, che sono un po' nascosti nel resto delle differenze lessicali e stilistiche che pero' si trovano in un range accettabile, compreso l'orribile "secondo molte persone".

L'esercizio e' probabilmente proprio quello di riuscire a identificare gli errori veri e propri tra le variazioni accettabili.

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Labulla

Ok grazie a tutti, penso di aver capito... che pignoleria però, questi traduttori!!! 
Crepi il lupo...


----------



## rrose17

Small point. For me slippery here refers to "a slippery slope", a common expression, which means once you give or concede one thing then it's hard to stop it all from sliding down. For example, once you allow your teenager to stay out very late without any consequences it's a slippery slope till there staying out all night.


----------



## Labulla

rrose17 said:


> Small point. For me slippery here refers to "a slippery slope", a common expression, which means once you give or concede one thing then it's hard to stop it all from sliding down. For example, once you allow your teenager to stay out very late without any consequences it's a slippery slope till there staying out all night.


 
Giusta osservazione... sicuro i natives sapranno risponderti meglio di me!
E' rimasta un questione in sospeso però, il fatto dell'articolo determinativo piuttosto che partitivo..
"DAL giudice" invece che "DA UN giudice"
Secondo me, visto che viene data tanta importanza alle sfumature lessicali, non è un particolare da sottovalutare!


----------



## Odysseus54

Vediamo se riusciamo a venirne a capo.

La frase " Il membro della commissione antimafia On. Vito Corleone ha oggi rilasciato una dichiarazione sulla strage di Capaci, secondo lui perpetrata da extraterrestri "

Ti suona strana ?  Ti sembra che indichi l'On. Corleone come unico membro della commissione ?


----------



## ectropion

"dal giudice della Corte Suprema degli Stati Uniti, L. Brandeis"

Sei sicura che ci sia questa virgola? Se non ci fosse sarebbe tutto più chiaro


----------



## xmas50

Ciao,
per quanto riguarda DAL (quindi IL), secondo me e` solo un problema di costruzione della frase italiana.
Se provi per esempio con senatore e Giuseppe Rossi, puoi dire:

1. Il senatore Giuseppe Rossi ha fatto un discorso interessante
2. Il discorso di Giuseppe Rossi, (un) senatore della repubblica italiana, e` stato molto interessante
3. Il discorso di Giuseppe Rossi, IL senatore della repubblica italiana, e` stato molto interessante

Nella frase 1. non vuol certo dire che Giuseppe Rossi e` l'unico senatore, ma la costruzione della frase vuole l'articolo determinativo.
Nella frase 3., invece, Giuseppe Rossi diventa l'unico senatore della repubblica italiana

Non so se mi sto arrampicando sugli specchi...

Ciao


----------



## Labulla

ectropion said:


> "dal giudice della Corte Suprema degli Stati Uniti, L. Brandeis"
> 
> Sei sicura che ci sia questa virgola? Se non ci fosse sarebbe tutto più chiaro


 
Si, la virgola c'è...



Odysseus54 said:


> Vediamo se riusciamo a venirne a capo.
> 
> La frase " Il membro della commissione antimafia On. Vito Corleone ha oggi rilasciato una dichiarazione sulla strage di Capaci, secondo lui perpetrata da extraterrestri "
> 
> Ti suona strana ? Ti sembra che indichi l'On. Corleone come unico membro della commissione ?


 
Hai ragione, in questo caso dire "il membro della commissione" non da' l'idea che egli sia l'unico, ma suppongo dipenda in gran parte dalla parola *membro  *= ciascuna delle persone che formano un tutto.
Per cui la risposta è no, grazie all'uso di questa parola. 

Ma consideriamo, non so:

_L'episodio verificatosi, reso pubblico da Andrea Bianchi, l'insegnante della 3°A, ha causato sgomento..._
Rispetto a:
_L'episodio verificatosi, reso pubblico da Andrea Bianchi, un insegnante della 3°A, ha causato sgomento..._

A me sembra che la prima frase faccia pensare, come prima cosa, che la 3°A abbia un solo insegnante, Andrea Bianchi.
Mentre dalla seconda traspare subito che, oltre ad Andrea Bianchi, ci sono altri insegnanti in 3°A.
Sbaglio?


----------



## Labulla

xmas50 said:


> Ciao,
> per quanto riguarda DAL (quindi IL), secondo me e` solo un problema di costruzione della frase italiana.
> Se provi per esempio con senatore e Giuseppe Rossi, puoi dire:
> 
> 1. Il senatore Giuseppe Rossi ha fatto un discorso interessante
> 2. Il discorso di Giuseppe Rossi, (un) senatore della repubblica italiana, e` stato molto interessante
> 3. Il discorso di Giuseppe Rossi, IL senatore della repubblica italiana, e` stato molto interessante
> 
> Nella frase 1. non vuol certo dire che Giuseppe Rossi e` l'unico senatore, ma la costruzione della frase vuole l'articolo determinativo.
> Nella frase 3., invece, Giuseppe Rossi diventa l'unico senatore della repubblica italiana
> 
> Non so se mi sto arrampicando sugli specchi...
> 
> Ciao


 

Prima di tutto, considererei solamente la frase 2 e 3, dove la persona in questione (Giovanni Rossi, il giudice Brandeis o chi per loro) non è il soggetto del periodo... come non lo è nell'esempio originale.

La 3, come hai detto anche tu, immediatamente fa pensare che Rossi sia l'unico e solo senatore della repubblica italiana.
Mentre la 2 implica l'esistenza di altri senatori.
Tornando alla mia domanda originale, era per questo motivo che la traduzione italiana B mi sembrava lontana dalla versione inglese, e avevo perciò risposto A.


----------



## ectropion

Hai ragione, Labulla, a quanto pare a chi ha stilato il test è sembrato un particolare di poco rilievo ;(


----------



## Labulla

Si, poi però particolare più, particolare meno, alla fine mi bocciano... mannaggia a loro!!! ;D


----------



## Labulla

Astropolyp said:


> Labulla, al di là della storia delle virgole (giustissima), come fa ad esserci un solo giudice della corte suprema?


 

Bè, premettendo che non sono ferrata sull'argomento... Comunque si, tra le due opzioni, avrei detto ovviamente che la Corte Suprema è formata da più componenti... infatti non dimenticarti che avevo risposto A, e che la B mi sembrava sbagliata!


----------



## Odysseus54

Labulla said:


> Si, la virgola c'è...
> 
> 
> 
> Hai ragione, in questo caso dire "il membro della commissione" non da' l'idea che egli sia l'unico, ma suppongo dipenda in gran parte dalla parola *membro  *= ciascuna delle persone che formano un tutto.
> Per cui la risposta è no, grazie all'uso di questa parola.
> 
> Ma consideriamo, non so:
> 
> _L'episodio verificatosi, reso pubblico da Andrea Bianchi, l'insegnante della 3°A, ha causato sgomento..._
> Rispetto a:
> _L'episodio verificatosi, reso pubblico da Andrea Bianchi, un insegnante della 3°A, ha causato sgomento..._
> 
> A me sembra che la prima frase faccia pensare, come prima cosa, che la 3°A abbia un solo insegnante, Andrea Bianchi.
> Mentre dalla seconda traspare subito che, oltre ad Andrea Bianchi, ci sono altri insegnanti in 3°A.
> Sbaglio?



"L'episodio verificatosi, reso pubblico dall'insegnante della 3a A Andrea Bianchi, ha causato sgomento "

Basta cambiare l'ordine delle parole e Bianchi, da unico insegnante, diventa uno degli insegnanti.


----------



## Astropolyp

C'hai ragione! Ma che cavolo, era solo un dannato esame d'inglese, non avrebbero mai cercato di fregarti sulla punteggiatura!


----------



## Labulla

Odysseus54 said:


> "L'episodio verificatosi, reso pubblico dall'insegnante della 3a A Andrea Bianchi, ha causato sgomento "
> 
> Basta cambiare l'ordine delle parole e Bianchi, da unico insegnante, diventa uno degli insegnanti.


 
Anche nel tuo esempio, però, "dall'insegnante della 3°A Andrea Bianchi" è diverso da "da un insegnante della 3°A, Andrea Bianchi".

Forse, riordinata così la frase, si nota di meno la differenza unico/uno tra vari, ma se consideri la frase originale converrai anche tu che 
"resa famosa da L.Brandeis, un giudice della Corte Suprema americana" 
è abbastanza diverso da 
"resa celebre dal giudice della Corte Suprema delgi Stati Uniti, Louis Brandes".


----------



## Odysseus54

Labulla said:


> Anche nel tuo esempio, però, "dall'insegnante della 3°A Andrea Bianchi" è diverso da "da un insegnante della 3°A, Andrea Bianchi".
> 
> Forse, riordinata così la frase, si nota di meno la differenza unico/uno tra vari, ma se consideri la frase originale converrai anche tu che
> "resa famosa da L.Brandeis, un giudice della Corte Suprema americana"
> è abbastanza diverso da
> "resa celebre dal giudice della Corte Suprema delgi Stati Uniti, Louis Brandes".




Secondo me - e qui stiamo parlando di italiano, non di traduzione, le due frasi sono equivalenti, con la differenza che la seconda, anticipando il titolo di "giudice della Corte Suprema", lo sottolinea, mentre la prima , mettendolo dopo il nome, lo evidenzia un po' meno.


----------



## Astropolyp

A) _Ti presento mia moglie, Arianna._ = ho una moglie e si chiama Arianna.

B) _Ti presento mia moglie Arianna._ = ho piu` di una moglie, una delle quali si chiama Arianna.

Comunque quel _dal_ e` fatale, ci fosse stato _da un_ sarebbe stata un'altra storia.


----------



## Labulla

Astropolyp said:


> A) _Ti presento mia moglie, Arianna._ = ho una moglie e si chiama Arianna.
> 
> B) _Ti presento mia moglie Arianna._ = ho piu` di una moglie, una delle quali si chiama Arianna.
> 
> Comunque quel _dal_ e` fatale, ci fosse stato _da un_ sarebbe stata un'altra storia.


 
Quello che dico anch'io!


----------



## Astropolyp

Ciao a tutti,

Dopo dodici ore di sonno pesissimo  , e con le mie facolta` mentali tornate al loro livello (sub)normale, vi invito ad una piccola riflessione.

Sappiamo tutti che l'uso della punteggiatura non e` proprio una scienza esatta, seppure in certe occasioni una semplice virgola puo`, come si e` visto, fare una grande differenza.

Ma e` giusto? Mi spiego meglio: e` ragionevole che si dia piu` valore e piu` potere ad una virgoletta che non alla logica del contesto?

Ecco un esempio estremo, ma in linea con la discussione di questa thread:

_-Luca ha sposato sua moglie Arianna col rito cattolico_.

A voler essere rigorosi, quella frase ci dice che Luca ha piu` di una moglie, che una di esse si chiama Arianna, e che si e` unito a lei col rito cattolico.

Poiche` cio` e` impossibile, io certamente preferirei chiudere un occhio sull'uso incerto della punteggiatura, piuttosto che pensare male del povero Luca!


----------



## Odysseus54

Astropolyp said:


> _-Luca ha sposato sua moglie Arianna col rito cattolico_.
> 
> A voler essere rigorosi, quella frase ci dice che Luca ha piu` di una moglie, che una di esse si chiama Arianna, e che si e` unito a lei col rito cattolico.
> 
> Poiche` cio` e` impossibile, io certamente preferirei chiudere un occhio sull'uso incerto della punteggiatura, piuttosto che pensare male del povero Luca!




Secondo me ti stai fissando troppo co' 'sta virgola. 

"Ti presento mia moglie Arianna" non significa che hai 2 o piu' mogli, come "Ti presento mio figlio Michele" non esclude che sia figlio unico.

Invece , "Ti presento mia moglie, Arianna" puo' voler dire " Arianna, ti presento mia moglie".

Nel caso del giudice, secondo me vi state facendo influenzare dall'idea mentale del giudice , solo, vestito di nero e con la papalina o cosa diavolo e' in testa, e seduto su di un alto scranno, che vi suggerisce unicita', per cui sentite il bisogno di sottolineare la non unicita' tramite l'articolo indeterminativo.  Credo che sia tutto li'.


----------



## Astropolyp

Dai, non e` che mi sto fissando! 

Ricordo di aver letto un esempio del genere, con tanto di spiegazione, in (credo) _The complete plain words_ di Sir Ernest Gowers, non proprio l'ultimo dei fessi!

Il problema esiste davvero ed e` affascinante, non me lo sono inventato io.

E poi, anche io ho detto che non e` il caso di fissarsi sugli errori di punteggiatura se il significato del contesto e` inequivocabile. 

Una nota:
Le frasi _Luca ha sposato sua moglie Arianna col rito cattolico_ e _Luca ha sposato sua moglie, Arianna, col rito cattolico_ si leggono alla stessa velocita`. La punteggiatura serve a far capire chi legge, non chi ascolta. Quindi sarebbe davvero importante mettere le virgole al posto giusto.


----------



## SamantaPreviti

Interessante discussione...

Sembra pero' anche a me che la semantica del contesto tenda ad influenzarci maggiormente rispetto alla grammatica...

Se la frase fosse ESATTAMENTE identica grammaticalmente, ma diversa semanticamente, la virgola e l'articolo determinativo non avrebbero avuto tutto questo peso, e probabilmente avremmo badato di piu' alle altr parti della frase, quelle in cui effettivamente risiede la non perfezione della traduzione.

Vi propongo questo esempio, in cui la grammatica e' identica.
Vi pare che virgola e articolo continuino ad essere importanti? Secondo me no.

*"The right to be left alone". For many this phrase, made famous by C. Stoner, an Internation Motorcycle Race Gran prix pilot, captures the essence of a notoriously slippery, but crucial concept.*

A. "Il diritto di rimanere soli". Ad opinione di molti questa espressione, resa famosa da C.Stoner, un pilota del Gran  Premio di Corsa Motociclistica internazionale, esprime la vera essenza di un concetto notoriamente aleatorio ma al contempo cruciale.
B. "Il diritto ad essere lasciati in pace": questa espressione, resa celebre dal pilota del Gran Premio di Corsa Motociclistica internazionale, C. Stoner, secondo molte persone sintetizza in modo esemplare un concetto estremamente importante ma, come è noto, di ardua definizione.

Solo un esercizio accademico, ma... l'ho trovato carino!
ciao
Sam


----------



## Astropolyp

SamantaPreviti said:


> B. "Il diritto ad essere lasciati in pace": questa espressione, resa celebre dal pilota del Gran Premio di Corsa Motociclistica internazionale, C. Stoner, secondo molte persone sintetizza in modo esemplare un concetto estremamente importante ma, come è noto, di ardua definizione.



Anche qui la virgola dopo _internazionale_ non ci andrebbe.
Il significato della frase e` chiarissimo comunque, ma la punteggiatura e` usata a sproposito, inutilmente.
A meno che tu non sostituisca _dal pilota_ con _da un pilota_.


----------



## SamantaPreviti

Si', ri-riflettendoci, hai senz'altro ragione.

Non saprei pero' giustificarla come errata in termini puramente grammaticali, ovvero citando al regola che infrange.
Virgola inutile mi pare un po'  vago...

Forse sarebbe una questione da Forum solo italiano!
ciao e grazie per la rilfessione!
Sam


----------



## Ranocchietta

*"The right to be left alone". For many this phrase, made famous by L. Brandeis, an American Supreme Court judgestice, captures the essence of a notoriously slippery, but crucial concept.*

A. "Il diritto di rimanere soli". Ad opinione di molti questa espressione, resa famosa da L. Brandeis, un giudice della Corte Suprema americana, esprime la vera essenza di un concetto notoriamente aleatorio ma al contempo cruciale.
B. "Il diritto ad essere lasciati in pace": questa espressione, resa celebre dal giudice della Corte Suprema degli Stati Uniti, L. Brandeis, secondo molte persone sintetizza in modo esemplare un concetto estremamente importante ma, come è noto, di ardua definizione.

A parte l'errore nella frase originale credo che la traduzione A è macroscopicamente sbagliata perchè "the right to be left alone" non significa il diritto di rimanere soli ma il diritto ad essere lasciati in pace! Invece l'errore di punteggiatura nella traduzione B è solo dovuto all'ignoranza generalizzata nell'uso della punteggiatura e della virgola in particolare, piazzata dove ci si aspetta che il lettore faccia una pausa e non dove le regole grammaticali esigono che sia messa. E' fuorviante trovare un errore nella risposta giusta, ma una virgola superflua non può distogliere l'attenzione dalla traduzione sbagliata della frase virgolettata e di "slippery" tradotto con aleatorio anzichè sfuggente.


----------



## Ranocchietta

SamantaPreviti said:


> Si', ri-riflettendoci, hai senz'altro ragione.
> 
> Non saprei pero' giustificarla come errata in termini puramente grammaticali, ovvero citando al regola che infrange.
> Virgola inutile mi pare un po' vago...
> 
> Forse sarebbe una questione da Forum solo italiano!
> ciao e grazie per la rilfessione!
> Sam


 
Non so citarti la regola che infrange ma puoi sforbiciare la frase per arrivare al nocciolo senza farti fuorviare dal ritmo di lettura delle 39 parole che la compongono:

"frase resa celebre dal giudice Brandeis"

Semplificata in questa maniera non verrebbe in mente a nessuno di mettere una virgola dopo giudice!

_Modifico il post per aggiungere:_

Lo scrittore potrebbe voler far mettere a chi legge una enfasi particolare nella pronuncia del nome del giudice, ma a mio avviso anche se così fosse sarebbe in ogni caso sbagliato l'uso della virgola; userei piuttosto le parentesi e l'articolo indeterminativo:

"frase resa celebre da un giudice (Brandeis)"


----------



## Murphy

Ranocchietta,
There's no error in the original sentence.  "Justice" and "judge" can be synonyms.  See definition no.4 here:
http://www.wordreference.com/definition/justice


----------



## Ranocchietta

Murphy said:


> Ranocchietta,
> There's no error in the original sentence. "Justice" and "judge" can be synonyms. See definition no.4 here:
> http://www.wordreference.com/definition/justice


 
Ooops! I apologize for my showiness in correcting the English original  
And thanks, Murphy, for teaching me a new meaning of a known word!


----------



## Odysseus54

Ranocchietta said:


> Lo scrittore potrebbe voler far mettere a chi legge una enfasi particolare nella pronuncia del nome del giudice, ma a mio avviso anche se così fosse sarebbe in ogni caso sbagliato l'uso della virgola; userei piuttosto le parentesi e l'articolo indeterminativo:
> 
> "frase resa celebre da un giudice (Brandeis)"



Non vedo come una virgola qui sarebbe sbagliata.  E' una virgola prima di una apposizione - non sono un virgolologo, ma mi sembra un uso legittimo  della virgola.

In base a quale regola o principio non lo sarebbe, secondo te ?


----------

